# My knifes



## chef101 (Jan 29, 2015)

My 40 +knifes


----------



## ecchef (Jan 29, 2015)

...are completely invisible!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 29, 2015)

Pics or didn't happen


----------



## chef101 (Jan 29, 2015)

Idk how to post the picture lol


----------



## daveb (Jan 29, 2015)

Under the "support" forum there are three or four "how to" methods on posting pics.

None of them work.:whistling:

I use "dropbox" but there are any number of hosting services and you're probably using one already. Post your pick there, use "insert image" and paste in the URL here. Check Preview. If you can't see it, no one else can either.


----------



## Matus (Jan 29, 2015)

I have mentioned this a couple times - but a free Flickr account gives you all you need. You can than get the link embedded with complete HTML code with one mouse click (if you want the image to be linked to your Flickr), or you simply copy the static image address and paste it here. I had some issues using dropbox, but that may have been lack of knowledge on my side.

daveb - maybe I could make a tutorial with the 4th option


----------



## Anton (Jan 29, 2015)

we are going to have to delete this post for false advertising


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 29, 2015)

photobucket works perfectly as well and is also free.


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 29, 2015)

Or become a supporting member and it is a piece of cake.


----------



## James (Jan 29, 2015)

I use imgur to host and it works very well. Free too.


----------

